# Windows 7 computer has error.



## FormerUser012514 (May 16, 2010)

Sometimes the machine will restart without warning and sometimes It will freeze and just blast a ringing noise through all audio devices. I think that the Audio card may be the root of the issue, but could I get assistance in verifying this and/or finding a solution?

The problem is easily solved (restarting my computer) and my compute reboots quickly. The error has never been observed corrupting any of my hard drive files during restarts, so the only real issue is that it inturrupts what I'm doing. (and since I play a lot of WarCraft3 and Starcraft 2 with friends, I cannot rejoin games once my computer finishes.)

Triggers: Mainly playing games like Starcraft 2, or Team Fortress 2... Warcraft 3 has triggered the issue once or twice, but it has not been a consistent thing. The issue is also known to happen when watching Anime online with friends. Note, all of these activities involve having Skype open. It has never been a problem when playing League of Legends.

Hardware: 
NIVIDIA GeForce 8600 GTS Video Card
Generic "High definition Audio Device" Audio card paired with "High Definition Audio Controller" as integrated audio to my unknown motherboard.
AMD Athlon 64 x2 Dual Core Processor 4000+ (Listed twice in device manager.)

I have looked at the Windows Event Viewer.
The following error seems to have recurred many times under administrative events or under windows/system log (But it seems to happen often and not correspond with known issue timings): The master browser has received a server announcement from the computer AMAYA that believes that it is the master browser for the domain on transport NetBT_Tcpip_{AA81E622-57C5-4AFE-BDF5-0A2B68FB1958}. The master browser is stopping or an election is being forced.

It seems to be the only error that happens (though there are a few DNS resolution warnings from when my internet was down.)


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Probably worthwhile downloading drivers as a start.

I use the freebie version of this one SlimDrivers DriverUpdate - Update Drivers for Windows 7, XP, and Vista and I find it seems to download the chipset drivers quicker than using the AMD site. If it gives that one as needing an update and there are other AMD related Xs then do the main one first and that will encompass the others.

Use the left Download button for the freebie.


----------



## FormerUser012514 (May 16, 2010)

Wow, thats awesome... all of the 'free' ways to update drivers like that that I have found have been total washes... 

The audio card was one of the two drivers it found with available updates.. the other was a PCI card thingey... so... maybe that will help.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

The reason your CPU is listed twice in Device manager is because it's Dual Core.....same as mine and glad you like the driver prog, I find it useful.


----------



## FormerUser012514 (May 16, 2010)

Lol... It's just that I've found a lot of them (Like Driver Magician)... but they all have have like "free" versions that check for updates but don't let you download them in any way, so you have to record the name for the driver and then go find it on the internet. Anyways...

The problem happens very sparsely as is... so I'll post if/when it happens again. It doesn't display an error message, even when it restarts (It just restarts without BSoD, even though I've disabled auto-restarting on error [Advanced System Settings/Startup and Recovery/and unchecked "Automatically Restart" under "System Failure"])... so I can't tell you what error it is by that... but... if the error does happen again... what other information could I post to be more useful?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi you can check the logs in event viewer for info How To Use Event Viewer


----------



## FormerUser012514 (May 16, 2010)

Yeah, I've found the event view... though I didn't really find any errors other than the "browser" error I've already told you about.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

sm3 said:


> Lol... It's just that I've found a lot of them (Like Driver Magician)... but they all have have like "free" versions that check for updates but don't let you download them in any way, so you have to record the name for the driver and then go find it on the internet. Anyways...
> 
> The problem happens very sparsely as is... so I'll post if/when it happens again. It doesn't display an error message, even when it restarts (It just restarts without BSoD, even though I've disabled auto-restarting on error [Advanced System Settings/Startup and Recovery/and unchecked "Automatically Restart" under "System Failure"])... so I can't tell you what error it is by that... but... if the error does happen again... what other information could I post to be more useful?


Are you saying that Slimdrivers wouldn't download any drivers for you ?

In your first post you mention that it only seems to happen when Skype is open. Have you tried reinstalling Skype Skype - Download.com to see if that resolves the issue ?

AMD drivers can be found at Downloads and running the auto detect is the easiest option, but you can manually download the chipset drivers.

If you enter your product name/number in the box on this site, you should also be able to get the Win 7 HP compatible drivers HP and Windows® 7

Hope these will help.


----------



## FormerUser012514 (May 16, 2010)

No, I'm saying that all the other ones I've found haven't been able to download them for me... which is why I said "Wow" at slimdrivers. I have reinstalled skype a few times... but I almost always have skype open, so I don't think that skype being open is conclusive.

Anyways, so it froze while I was downloading some steam games and watching youtube. It made a loud high pitched noise and I had to hit the power button to shut down manually.

EventLog shows one critical:
*Kernel-Power* [4/9/2012 02:06:29]
The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.

Four Errors:
*Windows Media Player Network Sharing Service* [4/9/2012 02:08:12]
Service 'WMPNetworkSvc' did not start correctly because CoCreateInstance(CLSID_UPnPDeviceFinder) encountered error '0x80004005'. Verify that the UPnPHost service is running and that the UPnPHost component of Windows is installed properly.
*PrintService* [4/9/2012 02:06:52]
The print spooler failed to share printer HP Deskjet F4400 series with shared resource name HP Deskjet F4400 series. Error 2114. The printer cannot be used by others on the network.
*EventLog* [4/9/2012 02:06:47]
Audit events have been dropped by the transport. 0
*EventLog* [4/9/2012 02:06:47]
The previous system shutdown at 2:04:55 AM on ‎4/‎9/‎2012 was unexpected.

And one, presumably unrelated, warning:
*Time-Service* [4/9/2012 01:00:00]
The time service has not synchronized the system time for 86400 seconds because none of the time service providers provided a usable time stamp. The time service will not update the local system time until it is able to synchronize with a time source. If the local system is configured to act as a time server for clients, it will stop advertising as a time source to clients. The time service will continue to retry and sync time with its time sources. Check system event log for other W32time events for more details. Run 'w32tm /resync' to force an instant time synchronization.

These are all the listings that occurred in the same day as the issue. I did not have any foreground programs open other than Skype (I was not in a call), Google Chrome (Watching youtube), and Steam (Downloading games).

Also, Apparently I can change default output format for my speakers (Via Realtech HD Audio Manager), not sure if that helps at all.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Came across this article regarding Win Media Player WMP FAQ: A trouble-shooting guide for Windows Media Player problems. but I'd create a restore point before I uninstalled any of those files.

Was your printer switched on at the time of that Event Log as the Spooler is running all the time in Sevices and it probably tries to connect on a regular basis (you can view the number of those events by clicking on the link in the right pane). I get that error in my Event Viewer, downloaded the printer drivers but haven't gone back to check if the error still occurs.

Have a look at this Youtube video (use the play and pause buttons to view the instructions) on a tip to "repair" the Windows Media Player which may resolve the "UPnPHost component of Windows is installed properly" bit. Click on the video before you play it and that will take you to the main page where there is additional info which includes backing up that reg folder before you make any changes. You must always back up any section of the reg before you make any changes so that you can restore if it locks up anything.

The "Time service" bit is above my head.

How did you get on with the HP & Win7 driver link and the other dedicated driver links ?

How to do a repair install of Windows Media Player (XP or later) keeping your settings and libraries - YouTube


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Forgot that I had this link for the HP Health check tucked away in a Wordpad doc, although it's for a laptop and not sure what your pc is HP System Check for Notebook PCs but clicking on Support & Drivers then Products & Troubleshooting will give you more support options.

PS... Possibly thinking your PC is a HP from the Event Viewer when that just listed the printer as a HP :facepalm:


----------



## FormerUser012514 (May 16, 2010)

My computer was custom made and I got it from some guys at my local game shop. 

I have a printer and it's always turned on... but It wasn't plugged into the computer at the time of the error.

I'll try it and post again when I do.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Post the make and models of the motherboard,cpu,gpu,ram,psu


----------



## FormerUser012514 (May 16, 2010)

How do I find those?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

For the psu slide the side off and it should be in the upper left corner look for a label with the wattage ie 450w the rest you can use this Speccy - System Information - Free Download


----------



## FormerUser012514 (May 16, 2010)

I did the windows media player fix displayed in the youtube video.. it was easy and went without issue.

Here is the "Speccy" System Summary... If that CPU info isn't enough, I can open my computer and take a look sometime.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

No it's fine just the power supply left it helps us to know as that is a area where issues can arise if it is underpowered for the whole system, often folks will run a video card for instance which pulls a lot of power but they look at the recommendation for the card and think it is enough when they still have to power the other hardware


----------



## FormerUser012514 (May 16, 2010)

Ok... it happened again while I was playing a flash game.
It had the same erros as before with the addition of this one:
*NetBT* [4/9/2012 14:53:45]
The name "WORKGROUP :1d" could not be registered on the interface with IP address 192.168.2.2. The computer with the IP address 192.168.2.1 did not allow the name to be claimed by this computer.

How do I check the power supply?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Post 15 covers it


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

sm3 said:


> Ok... it happened again while I was playing a flash game.
> It had the same erros as before with the addition of this one:
> *NetBT* [4/9/2012 14:53:45]
> The name "WORKGROUP :1d" could not be registered on the interface with IP address 192.168.2.2. The computer with the IP address 192.168.2.1 did not allow the name to be claimed by this computer.
> ...


Doesn't look like it's a psu to GPU problem (and I haven't a clue what that message means) but this program will test your video card, although I don't know if it will ID the lack of power as being the cause (if it is) should that test fail, or it may just give it a low score. NovaBench - Free Computer Benchmark Software 

You would normally check the psu with a multimeter which will show the voltage output.

Did you still get the UPnPHost component of Windows... error as well ?


----------



## FormerUser012514 (May 16, 2010)

The power supply (Back bottom of the tower) says:
Cooler Master
Product No. RS-500-PCAR-43
AC INPUT: 115/230V - 10/6A 60/50Hz
DC OUTPUT: +3.3V | +5V | +12V1 | +12V2 | -12V | +5VBS
DC OUTPUT: 22A | 25A | 18A | 10A | .5A | 2.5A
MAC POWER: 165W | 360W | 6W | 12.5W 

Yes... I still get the UPnPHost errors... I still get all of the old errors I posted the first time, I just got that additional one.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi that is not one of theirs that we would recommend the lowest recommened psu from them would be Silent Pro M600 - Cooler Master - Leading Provider of Computer Case | Cooler | Power Supply
you also appear to be having some network issues


----------



## FormerUser012514 (May 16, 2010)

Do you think that If I buy this new power supply it will solve my issues? Do you think that that is what is causing them?

Also, yes some things say they have to do with the network... though I never seem to have internet connectivity issues.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Not sure if you want to use this link to download the UPnPHost.dll to see if it resolves the "installed incorrectly" error but probably best to create a restore point first. upnphost.dll download - free dll files

If you didn't have any problems with your psu prior to this and with the same software, then it it's either still serviceable or it's starting to fail.

You could use a multimeter (sorry, misunderstood your previous post about checking the power supply) to check the output, but that will only show what it has off load and not if it's failing on full demand.

These guys seem to know what they're talking about on hardware, but it's your decision on whether you go out and buy a larger capacity psu.

It's quite possible there will be somewhere you could have it tested before you condemn it.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Do what Tomken suggested and see how it goes but keep in mind the power supply could be a part of the issue and it is not the best from that maker


----------

